# Attributions/doubtful authorship



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Might be interesting to have a thread on the subject of compositions where authorship is doubtful.

A few works where it isn't known whether the composer composed them or not: Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D minor, several early Mozart symphonies, Bach's cello suites, Rossini's bassoon concerto. 

A few works that weren't composed by the composer it was attributed to: Mozart's symphony no. 37 except for the slow introduction, Kreutzer's violin studies 13 and 25. 

What are some others?


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

There already is a thread like this.

http://www.talkclassical.com/21284-attributions-completions-hoaxes-other.html


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Controversial musicologist Carpenoctem was today promoting his new book "_The TC Enigma_" in which he argues that many of the works attributed to the esteemed ComposerOfAvantGarde are in actual fact the product of a little known British comedian with an Australian accent. But first, _Cooking with Rossini_.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm suspicious of Haydn's 89th symphony, and I'm not the first to think this(H.C. Robbins Landon, the great Haydn scholar of the 20th century). I don't necessarily mean that I don't feel it was by F. J. Haydn, but looking at the other symphonies around it, one is lead to believe that it is either an earlier work, or by another composer. It sounds too generic to be Haydn. Pleasant listen, but not up to his usual skill level to me and out of place amongst many brilliant symphonies, especially 88 right before it. One might infer that 88 took it all out of him(one of the only Haydn symphonies with an untidy manuscript, suggesting rushed writing due to high levels of inspiration), but that he needed to make another or something.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

quack said:


> Controversial musicologist Carpenoctem was today promoting his new book "_The TC Enigma_" in which he argues that many of the works attributed to the esteemed ComposerOfAvantGarde are in actual fact the product of a little known British comedian with an Australian accent. But first, _Cooking with Rossini_.


This is all wrong, completely untrue, and a blatant fabrication - I don't have an Australian accent, and I'll have you know that I am quite famous here in England. Oh, and Rossini can go to hell, his tagliatelle carbonara *sucks!*


----------

